# Anyone want my free copy of Mass Effect 2 (for PC)?



## Epona (Apr 19, 2011)

Bioware are having a "sequel celebration" and because I bought DA2, I can get a code for a free PC digital download copy of ME2 - but I already own a copy of that game.

Anyone want my code?


----------



## golightly (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn!  I just bought ME2 recently.  It was £8 mind you, so I'm not too upset.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes please!!!


----------



## grit (Apr 19, 2011)

me


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2011)

8ball - sent you a PM

Sorry grit, 8ball got in just before you - there may be other people around with a spare code though.


----------



## treelover (Apr 19, 2011)

me too, nearly finished 1st one..


----------



## 8ball (Apr 20, 2011)

Apparently it's best to start with the first one so I have Amazon on the job.  It's on free cheapo delivery so it's a race to see if it gets to me before the download completes.


----------

